# Bulgarian benchpress program.



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi guys, how many of you have tried this benchpress program?

im on my third week now, ran it for 5-6weeks before I really love it.

Thinking of running it on squats aswell, anyone tried this?

Have it on excell file, will try uploading it.

Regards,


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

This is the excel file: http://www27.zippyshare.com/v/1467681/file.html

Here it is if you dont wanna download the file: http://pastebin.com/453UTDx7

Whats your toughts guy?

Cheers


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

How does it work? I mean I see the numbers and everything but there's no explaination...what are the sets and reps etc.?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

It was a squat programme originally I believe.


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

bumping my old thread, does anyone have the excell sheat for this programe? Cant find it online :<


----------



## TheBigD (Jul 24, 2014)

These are the Bulgarian/Eastern Block routines I've used and both have proved their worth:

*Bulgarian Powerlifting routine*

Aim is to achieve more poundage on squat, bench and deadlift (or one of the lifts but the routine works for all core lifts including overhead and front squats)

You need to work out your one-rep max plus an extra 20% (i.e. 100kg for a one rep max equals 120kg at 120%)

Routine (based on a 12 week competition cycle):

1st 4 weeks at 5 x 5 reps

Week one at: 60% of one rep max

Week two at: 65%

Week three at: 70%

Week four at: 75%

One weeks rest (week five) from routine (I.e. light training)

Next 4 weeks at varying reps (see routine):

Week six at: 5 x 5 reps: 80%

Week seven at: 5 x 5 reps: 85%

Week eight at: 3 x 3 reps: 90%

Week nine at: 2 x 2 reps: 95%

Week ten - rest from routine (light training)

Week eleven - Competition or new 1RM aim

Week 12: REST & then on with next routine same as above but with a higher one rep max (hopefully)

Other routine (ideally for bench but suited to other pressing movements also):

Week one: 6 x 6 at medium working weight (I.e. if one rep max is 100kg aim to start reps at 60/65kg)

Week two: 6 x 6 at week ones working weight plus 2.5kg a side

Week three: 6 x 6 at week two's working weight plus 2.5kg a side

Week four: 6 x 6 at week three's working weight plus 2.5kg a side

Week five: 5 x 3 at week four's working weight plus 2.5kg a side

Week six: 5 x 2 at week five's working weight plus 2.5kg a side

Week 7: 5 x 1 at week six's working weight plus 2.5kg a side


----------

